# Does anyones extreme have a black nose?



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey. Something was brought to my attention earlier about my extreme I received from Bobby this year. 
My extreme has always had a black nose and I've always wondered about it myself because I see a lot of extreme pictures with a lot of white on their faces. well, mine doesn't. I posted recent pics of Spartacus under his thread. I was told he doesn't have the same head or pattern as an extreme!! This kinda scares me because I paid for an extreme. 
what do you guys think?


----------



## RamblinRose (Nov 21, 2011)

Blk nose


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

I was reading that normal black and whites have longer noses. Im not sure if red tegu noses compare to B&Ws but I know my red has a longer snout than Spartacus.






got that backwards....so....extremes have longer noses...normals have shorter noses.....from the looks of it, after reviewing this:
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=5840#axzz1eJttzwfa
looks like I got fucked over


----------



## jondancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Does not look like an extreme .


----------



## spark678 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah looks like a black nose. I wouldnt be suprised if bobby didnt send you the right one. I had to wait for ever to get mine and it was a hassle. Anyways I would send him the photos and ask for an explantation. heres my 2011. How old is yours?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is my black nose nero at about th same size


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 21, 2011)

yup looks like mine is a blacknose. He looks just like Nero. Spartacus is 4 months old, received him this year. kind of weird that i received a B&W. I thought extremes were the first to hatch =/ ???


----------



## james.w (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe the eggs got mixed up and you aren't the only one with a B&W that ordered an extreme.


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 22, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 22, 2011)

james.w said:


> Maybe the eggs got mixed up and you aren't the only one with a B&W that ordered an extreme.



Are you serious? How did that happen? I really don't think professional breeders "mix up" eggs. I'm not saying you're wrong--I'm saying something seems to be really wrong lately...and, unfortunately, people seem afraid to talk about it.


----------



## james.w (Nov 22, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the eggs got mixed up and you aren't the only one with a B&W that ordered an extreme.
> ...



I agree that something is going on with Varnyard, there are plenty if posts here to prove that. Problem is Bobby doesn't come on often and when he does he doesn't answer questions, he deletes posts and threads.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 22, 2011)

james.w said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



Agreed. Ya know, I understand that his business is HIS business, but his business is successful, in part, to the word-of-mouth advertising that a lot of us have done by touting how both good he was to do business with and the quality of his animals. I liked doing business with Bobby, truly. But, unlike before when I recommended him to ANYBODY who was in the market for a tegu, I'm unable to do so without some explanation as to what's been going on--I'm not willing to risk my own reputation, ya know? I mean no disrespect, but I think I'm being fair and saying what a lot of other people are afraid to say because they fear being kicked off of the forum. I hope this all gets worked out and that everything can be cleared up.


----------



## james.w (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree, I no longer recommend him due to what I have seen/heard on this forum.


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah i even had a guy personal message me on my youtube account a while back warning me about Bobby, explaining to me the problems he had to go through! sheesh.
Bobby seemed like such a reputable guy back when i was researching his site and this forum. I wonder what the hell is going on. Called him this morning, no answer, emailed him, no reply.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm all about expressing my mind and all that, but I find no reason to on this forum because every time a word about him goes out that's not positive, the thread gets closed. As for contacting him about Spartacus, good luck, I emailed him last month asking what had happened to the reds, and he still hasn't answered. He's almost impossible to reach.


----------



## james.w (Nov 22, 2011)

As a moderator, as long as your opinion doesn't break any of the forum rules, I will do my best to make sure the thread doesn't get closed.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok guys just to clear things up a bit, im n ot 100% sure how true it is but i have heard that he had hired help the past years and this season he had to let them go and do everything himself, that would explain the problems we having been hearing about over at varnyard, but like i said i cant say whether its true or not, as some of you know he gave me my 2 current tegus when my house burned down and i lost 4 tegus and he quickly took care of me when my 1st red tegu arrived doa, i dont think someone like that would try and scam anyone, im sure he will get it together


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, Reptastic...but, that's all hearsay. There's plenty of rumors going around...this is just another one. Without conclusive statements from those involved, no one truly knows what's going on. At this point, we only have the stories of several disappointed members (and ex-members).


----------



## reptastic (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea i know, hopfully he will come and clear things up, i wanted to get a few tegus next season so i would hope this is resolved by the


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 22, 2011)

We can only hope for the best . We are not in his shoes and do not know his end of it and can only wait things out and see how he responds to the situation now that it has been brought to his attention. I am getting an AA from him in 2012 and hope everything runs smoothly. I had received from him in the past but my ex took my two BW with him when we split  (I miss them) but he was fantastic then and I have so far, had no problems with him when discussing getting this AA. I always try to see the positive in everyone and know people can make mistakes so I hope he helps straighten this situation out for you .


----------



## spark678 (Nov 22, 2011)

That was my biggest fear getting a b&w instead of my extreme. I think Bobby should do away with deposits and perhaps make it first come first serve if this keeps up. I dont know if I would give him my business again but I am happy with my gu after excuse after excuse.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, I'm sorry to hear this has happened. My Extreme has an almost solid face. No black on the nose to tell the truth. I hope this all gets taken care of. Your Tegu looks awesome regardless! Seems to be a happy camper!


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks everyone for your input. I agree with you Spark, after this year he should get rid of the deposits, especially since some people still haven't received a refund. 
the solid white face and the size is what I love about the extremes! I guess I was just hoping the color would fade after a few sheds but it just became more prominent. Is there really no such thing as a black-nose extreme? are there anomalies? Well RamblinRose has a HUGE black-nose the size of an extreme (of course he is what? 4 years old?) so that still gives me hope. Spartacus is pretty big, he passed up my red in size and my red is older! 
I'll keep trying to contact Bobby. In the meantime, I'll keep loving my Sparty. He's too awesome to go back now.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 23, 2011)

If your just worried about size just feed your tegu as much as he wants and prey he doesnt choose to hibernate and a b/w can still get huge, easy 5ft, especially a male. I have a female thats 4ft2-3inc so a b/w can deff have size. But Back to the topic at hand Bobby really needs to come on here and explain it all and set things right. He really is a good guy and I used to talk to him on the phone all the time a few years back when this site was alot smaller and had way less members, now meaning this business has grown alot and I can understand how busy he must be now as he was still busy years ago but its still no excuse for all the things ive been hearing.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice tegu regardless but if you payed for a extreme you should of got a extreme smh.


----------

